# pink dianabol 5mg



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

just got my hands on 5 big tubs of british dispensary dianabol

does anyone use d bol much any more? i always get good gains.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

wardster27 said:


> just got my hands on 5 big tubs of british dispensary dianabol (5000)
> 
> does anyone use d bol much any more? i always get good gains and its reasonably priced


When I can find them I pop them like SKITTLES. Pink is the only color of the rainbow I need.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes plently use dbol

dbol = tried and tested!

5000 will keep u going for a while any way, get them in2 u like smarties :thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bloody hell that will be some cycle lol!


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats gotta be a lifetime supply of dbol right there!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Gains are amazing but cant deal with the sides........ :confused1:


Yea....they can take a toll on a girls figure. :lol:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Now then guys just a bit off topic still on Dbol though, everyone saying good gains but lets say you were to put on 4kg in a cycle of Dbol for example, how much would you be able to maintain ?? after when you are natural ? any one ?cheers guys probably a stupid question but help me out please


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The Bam said:


> Now then guys just a bit off topic still on Dbol though, everyone saying good gains but lets say you were to put on 4kg in a cycle of Dbol for example, how much would you be able to maintain ?? after when you are natural ? any one ?cheers guys probably a stupid question but help me out please


Too hard to say mate,would depend on your diet during the cycle really. My first cycle was a Dbol only course and I loved it.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

running debol at the minute along with test cyp and my strength is going through the roof, i am only going to be running them for about another week or 2 though then just the test on its own!


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Too hard to say mate,would depend on your diet during the cycle really. My first cycle was a Dbol only course and I loved it.


well diet is on form and training intense and perfect ! hopefully,

did you get some good gains ? did you keep alot of it ? cheers


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The Bam said:


> well diet is on form and training intense and perfect ! hopefully,
> 
> did you get some good gains ? did you keep alot of it ? cheers


Yes mate,gains were better than I expected, I put on around 15lbs during the cycle. 8 weeks after pct I'd kept 9-10lbs.

That was a 6 week course 35mg a day.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

dc55 said:


> 9lb, sorry mate but that aint great.....
> 
> :cursing:


How much lean weight would you expect to gain after pct? :whistling:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

dc55 you said that you dont like the sides can i ask what they are please mate that you perosnally experinced as i am using at the min at 30mg's a day all in the morning and i am not realy getting any sort of sides apart from my cardio has dipped just a little and thats it really!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Lean weight!!!
> 
> Gained and kept around 16lb, and it was a mild cycle....
> 
> ...


No offence taken mate:thumbup1:

Fair play to you if you gained 16lb of muscle on 20mg of Dianabol you did very well,however I would say this isn't the norm and its not realistically achievable to most.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

dc55 said:


> Where do i begin??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have this but is ok as i am only eating 3 meals a day at the minute so not too bad!

I aint had this yet as i am on test as well so not so bad so far!

Cn you explain this one more please???

I get these but i like them lol

I dont get this as i take my triple cocktail that helps me sleep lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

well tbh i am not trying to gain the only reason i had the dbol was to assist in my strength mate and its helping so far so good!

I am actually doing an atkins type diet which is eating 3 times a day to try and lose bf but will probabily do the DP diet once my no carb protein comes through in the next couple of days!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

dc55 said:


> I have no idea how much of it was muscle!! But my mate did the same cycle at the same time and gained only a lb less.
> 
> 20+ lb is very achievable, IF everything is right.


True mate a weight gain on cycle of 20lbs is definately achievable,I gained 16lbs.The 9lb dry weight gain was 8 weeks after pct.

I suppose everyones different,I'd been training 7 years before I did that first course.For the two years before I did it I was gaining maybe 3-4lb of solid muscle a year.So in that context I was pretty happy with 9lbs after 6 weeks:thumbup1:

You done a few more cycles?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah thats what i am doing at the minute dbol with test cyp n i would second that reccomendation


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

i did dbol only course as well, hard to say abt gains as i shifted some fat then, also i used it a lot since and i like it... anyhow



dc55 said:


> Where do i begin??
> 
> 
> Loss of apetite
> ...


and now some of me own


calve pumps - crazy ones, milk thistle was to blame - or combination of milk thistle and moderate water retention, not sure but never got them since i binned mt 

distented stomach - i always get this with dbol after 2 weeks or so, takes good 2 weeks to disappear:cursing:


now, i have my dbol as powder and i measured melting point to be sure its really dbol... and from what i heard and read, MANY - otherwise very reputable ugl's sell/sold methyltest as dbol, which might be the reason why some dont get well with 'dbol'... :confused1:


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

no sex drive?? ..

i is confused..


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok i am not sure exactly so bump for scott but i think that the reason why he had no sex drive could have been that the dbol had an impact on his (think its called htpa would be wrong which i think i am so dont quote me lol) which if he had done some thing like HCG or something that could have helped him but again i could be wrong but i think that would have something to do with him having no sex drive etc!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i think he thinks its like test

dianabol will shut natural test prodcution down and as there is no test in his cycle there will be no test in him, hence the need for pct provirion throught out cycle etc


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris4Pez said:


> Have this but is ok as i am only eating 3 meals a day at the minute so not too bad!
> 
> I aint had this yet as i am on test as well so not so bad so far!
> 
> ...


Skittles...Taste the rainbow!

You certainly have my friend!!


----------



## athletic (Feb 16, 2009)

The Bam said:


> Now then guys just a bit off topic still on Dbol though, everyone saying good gains but lets say you were to put on 4kg in a cycle of Dbol for example, how much would you be able to maintain ?? after when you are natural ? any one ?cheers guys probably a stupid question but help me out please


i also used dbol on my first ever cycle, i put 21 pounds on in 7 weeks, i then finished the course and lost all but about 4 pounds of it in 8 weeks after been off it, saying that i didnt use hcg or novla etc after.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

9lb ain't too bad tbh...imagine if you put that on each cycle.....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yes mate,gains were better than I expected, I put on around 15lbs during the cycle. 8 weeks after pct I'd kept 9-10lbs.
> 
> That was a 6 week course 35mg a day.


I will take those results any day on a 6 week cycle...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Hell yea... Usually on your first cycle you think you have everything dialed in IE diet, routine, ect... always room for improvement and usually you don't find all the fine points untill you have done a few.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Well your easily pleased then mr.......
> 
> Considering your first cycle is meant to be ONE of your BEST, IMO 9lb is under average.
> 
> Ofcourse this is just my opinion, which I am entitled too.....


Well this is the first sensable thing i have read from you thus far.

My first cycle was far from my best. I would say my 4th or even 5th were better but I was also stacking after my first. :thumb:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

dc55 said:


> And whats that meant to mean you cheeky fecker??
> 
> Come on now that was kinda funny...
> 
> **looks at his sherrif badges with pride**


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Your not allowed to ask for sources. Sorry


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

You can't ask for sources on herre mate. I would edit that post or you can possibly be banned


----------



## edend (Aug 16, 2009)

i am 17 years old 13 stone 6 been training for 3 years i eat a lot but i think there is stil room for a rise in carbs and protein. i have been offered a cycle of 10 mg pink dianabol. i was wondering if pink dianabol gives you gyno


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

edend said:


> i am 17 years old 13 stone 6 been training for 3 years i eat a lot but i think there is stil room for a rise in carbs and protein. i have been offered a cycle of 10 mg pink dianabol. i was wondering if pink dianabol gives you gyno


No, only the blue and green ones do :lol: .

Welcome to the board mate.

You would be better of starting you're own thread than bumping this old one, it's seems you need a lot of advice.

Oh, and yes dbol can give you gyno unless you take preventative measures.


----------



## pistolp79 (Dec 6, 2009)

im looking for something to help me gain weight an muscle i been very skinny all my life

i wanted to know if the pink dianalog 5mg or a higher mg could help me achieve my goal and if there's something better anybody on here know that could help me plz

i really need help with my weight help me plz


----------

